# just say no to cut lips



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

from OPEFE


> In South America, dead piranha lips are cut away to expose the teeth. These fish are then dried and mounted then sold as souveniers to tourists. UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES CUT THE LIPS OFF A LIVE PIRANHA. *Besides being unnatural, this is cruel and inhumane also this practice could cause the fish to become infected with a fungal disease.* If you see a hobbyist do this to their fish, scold him. If you find a pet store doing this deliberately to their piranhas in order to enhance sales of their fishes, report them to the local Humane Society or local Aquarium Society. There are other organizations that also take complaints of animal cruelty seriously. While OPEFE is not associated with or affiliated with any particular animal rights group, sometimes getting their support, particularly when an animal is being harmed becomes a personal ethical choice.


i think that covers it pretty well heres a couple pictures of what not to do

















quoted from Genin out of this thread



> it's sad but true. when people can see the teeth of the piranha they get that stereotypical image in their head about this ferocious killer


thanks to the movie industry people who sell fish will try to capitolize on the piranhas reputaion as killers

fish do feel pain or do they

taken from the link above "do they"


> FISH DO NOT HAVE THE BRAIN DEVELOPMENT THAT IS NECESSARY FOR THE PSYCHOLOGICAL EXPERIENCE OF PAIN OR ANY OTHER TYPE OF AWARENESS


till they come up with a conclusive study i would treat fish as if they do feel pain.

whether they feel pain or not when there lips are cut when alive i dont think is the issue.

i think its more of a moral issue and its just wrong to mutilate any animal's apperance for personal pleasure

as will the majority of the members here tell you the same.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

id def try to pin this, give it time...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great tutorial and "PINNED" worthy..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great articale


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great article.


----------



## ayong (Jun 13, 2004)

that is so sick!


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

ok, thats not right...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That is really sad.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Sad how people mutilate theyre pet just for there own pleasure....

Nice article pinn this fo shizzo


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

i dont think ne 1 on this site cut thier ps lips, i thinks its people who dont even take piranha keeping seriously and do just to show everyone they their viscious ps teeth.


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

That sucks I think all animals feel pain the same way we do.

I dont agree at all .


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

This is wrong!!!!!!! That poor Rhom in the above picture


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

here is another pic i found...i drew a moustache on it just because ... well i dunno
but i still think it is wrong and should never be practiced
edit - although this pic looks like it may have happend naturaly in a feeding frenzy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> here is another pic i found...i drew a moustache on it just because ... well i dunno
> but i still think it is wrong and should never be practiced
> edit - although this pic looks like it may have happend naturaly in a feeding frenzy










looks like it was bit off


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

tks 4 post - i never realised that that went one, it so sick man - hopefully itll make everyone aware of this kinda thing


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

I was unaware fish did not have nervous systems..... buy hey if someone says it in all caps you have to believe them, right? Or is that not the rule? Hmmm.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes this is a great article...and im not laughing about the topic but how funny is another rejects he drew a stash on the fish lol and he dun even kno why hahaha...gotta love this site


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

I dont agree with it at all, all aninals inc fish must feel some pain and am sure this would cause alot distress to the fish.


----------



## GSL-SEX2 (Sep 5, 2004)

I love the idea.

That's how I found this thread; Googling "cut piranha lips".

I think it'd make my piranha look so much cooler.

They are for my pleasure. What a stupid argument.

If anybody knows the best procedure to do this, lemme know!

Late,
IJ


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Just saw one of my 8" RB's teeth today( took him out for a while), used a knife to push the lips below to see the teeth. They look real badass. 
Why do you need to cut your P's lips when you know they are there in action at feeding times?

*edit*
Keep this topic clean!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This forum is for exchanging information and ideas: *that includes less popular ideas!!!*.
In the end, everyone can do with his pets whatever he wants, so keep it civil (disagreeing is not an excuse to use profanity or disrespect people), and more importantly, don't wreck this thread.

So to get my point across: I'm going to remove any disrespectful remarks and flaming comments from now on: also, anyone who is going to post such remarks from now on will receive a warning - pinned topics are pinned for a reason: don't wreck them...

Thanks


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Just dont do it


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

lol your a fuckin idiot, you actually took the time to register and post that bullshit in here. I can't wait till one of your p's bit your finger off while your trying to cut their lips off


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

bastardcutmylipsoff said:


> Well,
> 
> Thanks to you guys here and this forum, my Human owner had gotten the bright idea to cut off my freaking lips! Yes, it's true - after he read the articel on here and saw the posted pictures, he got this CRAZY idea in his human mind to do THAT PROCEDURE to ME!
> 
> ...


 you are an ass and it's a shame that you feel the need to troll around. i am going to edit your post so that no one has to hear you drivel and see your stupid pics. i see a banning in your future.


----------



## Oh_The_Humanity! (Sep 16, 2004)

Well,

Thanks to you guys here and this forum, my Human owner had gotten the bright idea to cut off my freaking lips! Yes, it's true - after he read the articel on here and saw the posted pictures, he got this CRAZY idea in his human mind to do THAT PROCEDURE to ME!

It hurt like a mother%$#@!!!!!!! I was out of the water, I've never experienced anything like it... wrapped me in a towel, and cut off my %$#@! LIPS!

If you don't believe me, then read HERE and see pictures of ME:
http://www.corral.net/forums/showthread.php?t=548315

Please save the PAIN and EMBARRASMENT of my other fish friends out there, as this procedure HURTS... oooooooooo... does it HURT... and look at me, I'm an OUTCAST now, I look like an old human with dentures that have become unglued!

Will my lips grow back, can anyone help me here?


----------



## Oh_The_Humanity! (Sep 16, 2004)

BTW - don't shoot the poster on this. He's just linking to another site where someone did this to his own, live fish. He gave YOUR site credit for it. So instead of calling him a troll, you should look amongst your own rank and file for trolling in OUR forum with this bullshit.


----------



## SeantheFish (Oct 21, 2003)

You guys on that other forum are idiots with crappy cars...

Hey guys... look at my new POS i just got, it sounds like its ripping ass when i floor it!!!

Awesome DUDE!!!!

Wow....


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

SeantheFish said:


> You guys on that other forum are idiots with crappy cars...
> 
> Hey guys... look at my new POS i just got, it sounds like its ripping ass when i floor it!!!
> 
> ...


 That's my main forum.
















I don't troll, either


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I think its evedent that the true hardcore piranha lovers don't belive in modifying piranha's. I have seen the pictures, I think it makes the fish look like crap. its just not natural.id never want my fish to be lipless.


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

I can barely stand to look at pictures of that... I just dont believe how people can do this to their karma, not to mention their own guilt! I personally think that the "fish dont feel" excuse is just a waste of our time. We know that they do and thats that.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

This stuff makes me sick. Thanks for bringing awareness to the cruelty some low lifes impose upon their own animals.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Information there man.


----------



## Richie (Nov 18, 2004)

They don't do this to live fish, just to dead ones to make into ornaments, btw there are loads of piranha in the amazon. i know.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Richie said:


> They don't do this to live fish, just to dead ones to make into ornaments, btw there are loads of piranha in the amazon. i know.


 huh









Some people dont cut the lips off live Piranhas? WRONG

And yes, there are lots of Piranha in the Amazon


----------

